# Modding WF-500 reflector for Mag replacement



## bstrickler (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got a WF-500 reflector to replace my P7 Mag's stock reflector (it was scratched to hell, and had an ugly donut). I used my mill to cut 2/3's of the threads off (to let me screw down the Mag bezel), but it still doesn't fully drop into the head of the Mag. It looks like I have to take the mill to the bottom "ring" to let it seat fully.

Has anyone else had this issue with the WF-500 reflector? Also, I am still able to see a slight donut-effect, but nowhere near what it used to be. I've read that unscrewing the head 1/2 way, with MC-E's fixes the donut effect, but it doesn't seem to work for me with the P7. Is that normal, or are my eyes just that bloody sensitive to light?

Hopefully I put this in the right area.

~Brian


----------



## KowShak (Sep 16, 2009)

I've worked with a couple of WF-500 reflectors so far, there are a couple of different varieties, e.g. incandescent, XR-E LED (with or without screw threads on the back for a pill), P7 LED (again with or without screw threads on the back for a pill), which sounds closest to the one you are using? Also, how is your P7 mounted, what sort of protrusion is the LED mounted on, does it stick through the mirror any distance? Photos would be very helpful here.


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm using the P7 WF-500 reflector (without the threads for a pill). The P7 is mounted on one of H22A's heatsinks.

From what I'm able to see, most of the P7 is sticking through the reflector (reflector is seated on the black ring around the P7). Would it be possible I would need to bore out the area for the LED, to let me stick the LED further through to possibly eliminate the hotspot.

I will get some pics as soon as I can find the charger for the battery (misplaced it somehow).

~Brian


----------



## supasizefries (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the reflector? You could compare yours with DX SKU 12229. That's the one that I use and the p7 dome sits perfectly through the hole.


----------



## Norm (Sep 16, 2009)

This is the reflector you need 52.75mm Aluminum Reflector for SSC P7 LED Emitters I'm not too sure which other one you have but it doesn't sound right. Just noticed supasizefries beat me to it.
Norm


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 16, 2009)

I had to also cut the shoulder down, just below the threads on the outside of the reflector. I have mine in a C Mag, so you may have other problems since the D Mag head is shallower.


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 16, 2009)

Norm said:


> This is the reflector you need 52.75mm Aluminum Reflector for SSC P7 LED Emitters I'm not too sure which other one you have but it doesn't sound right. Just noticed supasizefries beat me to it.
> Norm




My reflector's deeper than that. It has 4 rings, not 2.

Here's pics of the reflector in the Mag, the P7 in the reflector, along with a comparison of the WF-500 vs the stock Mag reflector, cut down for the P7.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/SNC00014.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/SNC00015.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/SNC00026.jpg

~Brian


----------



## Norm (Sep 16, 2009)

One of my mods using this reflector ------- same link as above
Norm


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 16, 2009)

You NEED to cut down the shoulder below the threads:

EDIT: Where did you get that super deep one? It's probably bottoming out on the shelf in the head itself. Is that a D Mag? Try it in a C Mag head, much deeper.


----------



## supasizefries (Sep 16, 2009)

Aircraft800: What did you use to remove that material?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 16, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> Aircraft800: What did you use to remove that material?


 
I first taped off the reflector and bulb hole, then I went at it with my die grinder with a cutoff wheel. Just kinda let it spin face down and went to town. It actually came out dam near perfect!


----------



## supasizefries (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet! I'm gonna use your technique except with a Dremel. I don't have a die grinder  Thanks for the tip! :twothumbs


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 16, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> You NEED to cut down the shoulder below the threads:
> 
> EDIT: Where did you get that super deep one? It's probably bottoming out on the shelf in the head itself. Is that a D Mag? Try it in a C Mag head, much deeper.




I traded a KD aspheric for it. (wanted something with more flood).

Yes, it's a D Mag. I don't have a C Mag, otherwise I would try it. I already know it's bottoming out, but if I fix that, it wont really help the fact that if I tighten the bezel down after fixing that, the o-ring on the body will not work anymore.

All I will need to do to get it to fit into the head fully is take the mill to the bottom "ring", and even it with the rest of the body, then it *should* slide in. The problem after that, is that it will prevent the head from contacting the O-ring, which is a problem for me (I want it to remain waterproof/resistant), unless I cut the reflector down, or get a modded bezel ring.

I would try the reflector from my WF-1000L, if I could get a bezel ring for the mag that would work with it.



Norm said:


> One of my mods using this reflector ------- same link as above
> Norm



Is that in a C mag? That is the same reflector I had, but it bottoms out on the shelf of my D mag.

~Brian


----------



## Norm (Sep 17, 2009)

bstrickler said:


> Is that in a C mag? That is the same reflector I had, but it bottoms out on the shelf of my D mag.
> 
> ~Brian


Yes.

Sorry I'm struggling for light 9:45 PM to take these pictures but they show the reflector from my 3C P7 in a D head with the bezel screwed right down tight.













Norm


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 17, 2009)

I might have to end up spending $ on a new reflector, so it will seat properly. Oh well, I don't mind.

Here's how my reflector makes my Mag's bezel and head stick out too far:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/SNC00028.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/Bstrickler/SNC00029.jpg

It looks like I would have to cut the lip off, and sand/mill down where the P7 sits some.

Sorry for the low quality, the only digital camera I currently have is my cell.

~Brian


----------

